# War of the Worlds



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Just saw it. Not bad. Steven Speilberg is still good at making suspense thrillers. A lot of the critics didn't like the last 10 minutes of the movie but I thought it was fine. 

I would give it a 4 1/2 stars out of 5.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

I'm headed to check it out later this afternoon. Oldest daughter saw it and thought it was pretty good, except for the ending which she said sucked.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

The movie started and ended exactly like the origional "War of the Worlds." I thought that was cool that they stayed true to the origional. The action looked super cool. I couldn't even tell that they were using computer generated imaging. Unlike the "Star Wars "movies of late. That was what made it real for me. It scared the hell out of my 5 year old when the lighting started and the Martians came out of the ground in their 20 story walking robots. The sound effects were right on the mark. The only thing I didn't understand was when the death ray hit the fleeing humans , they disentegrated and turned to powder, but their clothes stayed intact and went sailing through the air.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

They wrapped it up just a little too perfect.....

There was some incredible intense scenes that made it very worth while!!!

3 out of 5 stars!


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

it was.....ok...did anyone catch gene barry and ann robinson's silent cameo as grampa and gramma????

if you cut out the tim robbins nonsense, the movie goes from a ** to a ***1/2...


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

I agree... the movie ground to a halt when they went into his basement.

Creepiest part for me was the baskets strapped to the side of the walkers that the martians used for human travel snacks...... liked the grenade chaser Tommy gave 'em....

I actually liked the new movies ending better than the original. In the new version, the Martians are dying and we get a few minutes of the army being able to take 'em out, vs. the original where they just dropped to the ground with no warning.

Plus, Morgan Freeman's voiceovers tied it up nicely for the people who didn't know what was happening.......


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

I saw it last night. Good movie.
I would like to see the original again, but I can't find it in the listings anywhere.
I would consider buying the DVD at a decent price. It is going for $150.00 at Amazon.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

My brother gave it a 7 of 10 which says alot for it. I will have to go see it I guess.



> gene barry


 Wow... I haven't seen him since "Burke's Law"


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

go to ebay...there are several auctions that may yield a better price on this item...


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

btw, anyone notice the nifty article in this weeks entertainment weekly about the all new "war of the worlds" DTV dvd that came out(coincidently)the same week spielberg's movie was released????stars C. thomas howell as a single father trying to rescue his daughter from marauding aliens on a $3.99 budget...


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

_Oldest daughter saw it and thought it was pretty good, except for the ending which she said sucked._

Ask her if she's seen the original movie or read the book.

Most folks who dislike the ending don't realized that is how Wells wrote it. Changing it to something more exciting (or perhaps paying homage as Independence Day did with a computer virus) would make it a different movie:


> An insane resolve possessed me. I would die and end it. And I would save myself even the trouble of killing myself. I marched on recklessly towards this Titan, and then, as I drew nearer and the light grew, I saw that a multitude of black birds was circling and clustering about the hood. At that my heart gave a bound, and I began running along the road.
> 
> I hurried through the red weed that choked St. Edmund's Terrace (I waded breast-high across a torrent of water that was rushing down from the waterworks towards the Albert Road), and emerged upon the grass before the rising of the sun. Great mounds had been heaped about the crest of the hill, making a huge redoubt of it--it was the final and largest place the Martians had made--and from behind these heaps there rose a thin smoke against the sky. Against the sky line an eager dog ran and disappeared. The thought that had flashed into my mind grew real, grew credible. I felt no fear, only a wild, trembling exultation, as I ran up the hill towards the motionless monster. Out of the hood hung lank shreds of brown, at which the hungry birds pecked and tore.
> 
> ...


----------

